# Locked Android Tablet



## meme1562 (Jan 2, 2012)

My Android Zepad tablet is not recognizing the unlock pattern. How can I unlock my tablet?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Reply from androidtablets.net - I forgot my unlock pattern!?: "keep trying/failing till it asks you to log in your google account"

Also, see these replies: Need help disabling the screen unlock pattern - Android Forums


----------

